# Broadhead for elk?



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Looked and saw topics for deer and hogs but would like input for elk. I know some outfitters won't let people hunt elk with mechanicals. What should we fling?


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

G5s or snuffers FTW

Bob


----------



## Bearkat2004 (Jan 31, 2011)

any of the slick trick brand should do fine, all depends on what your comfortable shooting, and if it fly's good out of your bow.


----------



## Slick8 (Jun 28, 2010)

For me it would be the Smoke Ramcat, any Slick Trick or the G5 Striker Magnum in that order. 

Any good quality Three or Four fixed will work fine. Just as important is to shoot enough weight and be properly spined and tuned. 

I'd shoot 10-12 gpi with a good spine, FOC weight and bow tune (Easton FMJ for me). On the average bow that will get you between 260-280 fps. Bow tuning is very important for good penetration at the target. You want a good paper tune and all of your arrows going in perfectly straight when the hit the target. I've seen where arrows will group well at 20-30 yards but not be flying perfectly straight which will be evident by the odd angle they hit the target.

Best of Luck to ya.


----------



## CWB (Jul 3, 2008)

my father in law and his brother in law go to colorado every year and elk hunt and all they shoot are rage 3 blade, im not big on mechanical but if it works for you then roll with it. They have had no problems what so ever shooting elk at 60 and 80 yards with'em


----------



## chief1008 (Sep 20, 2011)

X2 on Slick8's counsel. The spine and weight of both the arrow and the broadhead have to be balanced to give you at least 10% forward of center. I personally shoot 30" Easton XX78 aluminum in 2219 spine ("fence posts" in this hotrod bow era) with either a 125gr Thunderhead or 125gr NAP hellrazor, with finger tab from a Mathews heritage 70#. The thing about archery hunting is that there really is no one perfect set-up for everyone. The spine you choose depends on your draw length, poundage, and type bow (compound, recurve, etc), method of release (mech release, fingers, etc) and most important what you feel confident with. I don't like the mech heads for elk hunting because I hunt in dense woods where there may be a twig of snowbush or a small limb thats gone unnoticed. When I get a shot that I have worked days or weeks for I don't want a "gadget" on the end of the arrow. I believe the mech heads are fine for stand hunting where you have time to examine your whole rig while you sit in your tree or blind. My experience with pounding the woods for elk is that things happen fast, and the fewer moving parts the better. Good luck and safe hunting.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I've used Muzzy Phantoms and broke shoulder bone in bull elk..


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I know that everyone swears by the Rage, but if there is the SLIGHTEST CHANCE that it might fail on the bull of a lifetime, do you really want to take that chance. 

You can never go wrong with a cut on contact head like a zwickey or the aforementioned muzzy phantom. Just cutting through an elk's hide takes about 50 ft lbs. The only thing that makes those mechanicals work is velocity. The bones on an elk are a lot bigger than your little whitetail. 

Do you really want to take a chance on that hunt of a lifetime?????????

Let's see-- a broadhead that works MOST of the time 

OR

A broadhead that works all the time.

HMMMMMM!!!!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

rocky mountain supremes have dropped a lot of elk


----------



## Pernell (May 15, 2011)

Silver Flames it is fixed 2 blade head. I killed several elk with them and they are awesome.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

THE JAMMER said:


> Do you really want to take a chance on that hunt of a lifetime?????????
> 
> Let's see-- a broadhead that works MOST of the time
> 
> ...


Even the American Indian used a cut on contact head....AND it was made from a >>>>>>>ROCK......WW


----------



## gettin closer (Jun 13, 2012)

I love the slick tricks when I am using my compound bow. But when I am using the recurve I like the cut on contact heads like landshark. Either way, just make sure whatever you shoot flies good with your setup.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. I'll start picking some heads up and shooting.


----------



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

Stick to muzzy's...they are easy to find ,fairly inexpencive,you can pick them up at any walmart or archery shop,and as said above.With an elk of a lifetime in your sights,you dont want to be worrying about anything but shot placement...good luck.


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

i prefer the 100 gr NAP Nightmares as well. in spot and stalk situations, keeping away from mechanicals leaves less to worry. that being said, any broadhead put at the right spot will kill that wapiti


----------



## Captain Wilk (Apr 4, 2009)

If I cannot shoot Rage I think I will just stay home... JMO..


----------



## johnnyjack (Oct 4, 2004)

slick trick makes a COC head, the razor trick. Gonna give those a go this season.



gettin closer said:


> I love the slick tricks when I am using my compound bow. But when I am using the recurve I like the cut on contact heads like landshark. Either way, just make sure whatever you shoot flies good with your setup.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Captain Wilk said:


> If I cannot shoot Rage I think I will just stay home... JMO..


Oh come on now Cap,

So if Rage went out of business, you would stop hunting????


----------



## RedFly (Mar 22, 2010)

Go heavy and strong. The fewer blades a broadhead has, the more likely you will get a pass through and the more likely you'll find your animal. Sure with a perfect quartering away no bone double lung shot you could kill an elk with a field point. But if you hit a rib, leg, spine, etc. a thin blade will bend and like a wing will re-direct the arrow's path in the animal. You'll be glad you got a strong broadhead if that happens. Also, don't use crappy thin aluminum inserts. They will break your broadhead off your arrow on bone impacts with larger animals.

http://www.abowyer.com/abowyer_screw_on_broadheads.html - The Ultimate Broadhead for the price on the market today for Large and Dangerous Game.

http://www.steelforce.com/products/phatheads.html - Phathead African in 190 or 145 would be good choices for Elk as well.

I'm a fan of overkill when it comes to killing anmimals with pointy sticks. The arrow drop is less than you would think with heavy heads at hunting ranges out of a modern compound. You have to know your drop with 100 grain heads anyway might as well have more momentum behind your shot. My .02


----------



## LHandler (Aug 22, 2011)

Thunderhead 125's


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Congrats. That is one weird looking elk.


----------



## RedFly (Mar 22, 2010)

LHandler said:


> Thunderhead 125's


Well done sir good shooting! Wild Elk with a bow is a true Trophy... looks like you worked for that one.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

One of my best friends killed an elk every year in New Mexico with 125 thunderheads. My only problem with them is the blade thickness. Lots of others on the market with thicker/stronger blades. An elk rib is tough, and can really hurt penetration.


----------

